# On Satan using scripture against us (Pierre Viret)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2021)

Wherefore we must take heed, of that same subtle (Satan) who can so well transform him self into an angel of light, to make the truth of God to serve our affections, and to change it into a lie and blasphemy: when Satan knoweth that there is any fear of God, and any knowledge of truth in us, and that we do any thing reverence the holy scriptures, he armeth him self to fight against us by them, and he alledgeth them to us, as he did to Christ Jesus when he tempted him.

Pierre Viret, _An epistle to the faithful necessary for all the children of God: especially in the so dangerous days_, trans. F. H. (London: Tobie Smith, 1582), unpaginated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 31, 2021)

It's taking a long time, but I have learned that Satan is of relatively little power when compared to the ability in my fallen nature to sin. Satan can tempt, but only I can sin. I believe our fallen nature to be the second greatest power In the universe and beyond--God only being greater than our hearts. (1John 3:20)


----------

